# Quitter Safari, fermer les fenêtres et nouvelle session



## evrard (19 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je cherche une solution afin que lorsque je quitte safari ca me ferme toutes les fenêtres pour que lorsque je réouvre safari après je n'ai pas tous les onglets de ma session précédente.

Une solution ?

Merci et bonne journée


----------



## breizh85 (19 Septembre 2012)

Si tu fais quitter (pomme + q) safari ne garde pas en mémoire tes onglets ouverts. Si tu te contente de cliquer sur le bouton rouge tu ne fais que fermer la fenêtre et les onglets sont sauvegardés.


----------



## subsole (19 Septembre 2012)

evrard a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche une solution afin que lorsque je quitte safari ca me ferme toutes les fenêtres pour que lorsque je réouvre safari après je n'ai pas tous les onglets de ma session précédente.
> 
> ...



Bonjour 
 Quitte Safari en maintenant les touches _alt cmd q_.
C'est également valable pour de très nombreux autres  logiciels lorsqu'on utilise Lion ou Mountain Lion.


----------



## evrard (19 Septembre 2012)

Super merci !
Car à chaque fois j'allais dans fichier -> fermer toutes les fenêtres Mais ca commencait à devenir pénible

Merci


----------

